# Miley Cyrus Besticht Fans?



## Akrueger100 (24 Aug. 2013)

Quelle: Prosieben.de :thx:


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Aug. 2013)

im Branchenjargon heißt so etwas "Fans motivieren"


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2013)

ist doch normal, macht jeder


----------



## Sidewinder (24 Aug. 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> ist doch normal, macht jeder



Genau, ich kenne keinen der nicht auf Facebook Twitter und co schreibt votet für mich. Nur weil Miley gleichzeitig anbietet einen Song vorher zu veröffentlichen wird jetzt gleich von Bestechung gesprochen.


----------



## krawutz (25 Aug. 2013)

Vor wenigen Tagen verriet sie einer Zeitung Folgendes :

1. Sie möchte nie erwachsen werden.
2. Ihr nächstes Album wird das beste der gesamten Musikgeschichte werden.

Was kann ihr bei so großen Zielen irgendein kleiner Award bedeuten ?


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Aug. 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> 2. Ihr nächstes Album wird das beste der gesamten Musikgeschichte werden.



rofl3 happy010 rofl3 happy010 rofl3 happy010


----------



## cb1986 (29 Aug. 2013)

i like miley shes hotfun


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

i don't like her


----------

